# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Naruto cherche une famille d'accueil pour 9 mois

## tnadia9

Bonjour,

Je m'appelle Naruto, j'ai deux ans.

Ma maîtresse doit, pour des raisons professionnelles, quitter la France pendant 9 mois et ne peut malheureusement pas m'emmener avec elle, ce qui la rend très triste. :: 
Elle souhaite trouver une famille qui saura s'occuper de moi et me donner beaucoup d'amour pendant son absence.

je suis joueur et très calin. Je suis habitué à partager ma vie avec un petit Carlin donc plutôt sociable.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Dans certaines communes, il y a des sites de voisinage qui sait ??
Naruto est magnifique

----------


## Marionwll

Bonjour, dans quelle région habitez-vous ?
Naruto est vraiment très beau 😍

----------

